# How much Trim-Tex Step-A-Bull are you installing?



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

This is the second time this month that we do a little Trimtex Step-A-Bull on a remodel. We actually did this one because the homeowner saw it in his neighbors house and loved it. You don't see this kind of bead in AZ!
Did some skylights in the one before and they look great. I'll be back there and take some pics.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

I think this pic isn't sideways


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

If you notice in the picture above- Kitchen ceilings have a trowel texture, walls have a smooth, and living room has a spray knockdown. That's what you get when the owner won't spend another couple thousand and make everything consistent.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, that ties in awesome with those cabinet doors.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Just dressed up the support column in this house. I used Step-a-Bull on all the other corners in the house as well as bulkheads in basement.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Step-a-bull is a bit more work than regular bead but I love how people rave about it when they see it.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)




----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

There you go DA Drywall. I can't wait to do the StepABull on a entertainment center. That looks sweet!


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

It does look great on support columns. Most of the jobs we do have texture. I think it looks great on smooth wall. 
Have been getting a little frustrated with the stapler jamming. That's what seems to hold me up a bit.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

iPhone doesn't do the job for posting pics


----------



## Clinto (Jan 5, 2014)

wow, it looks fantasitic!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

desertmud said:


> It does look great on support columns. Most of the jobs we do have texture. I think it looks great on smooth wall.
> Have been getting a little frustrated with the stapler jamming. That's what seems to hold me up a bit.


I have the same problem with that stapler. Pita! I've talked to other guys and they have the problem too. 
I have used Arrow staplers for years without any problems but they don't have the divergent staples


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Great looking pictures guys! 

Here's a tip for the Duo Fast stapler , pull out the staple pusher rod assembly and pull the spring back and wipe it clean now lube it with light wt. synthetic grease and work it back and forth a couple times. When the rod is dry and dirty the push plate drags and catches on the rod and jambs can occur . Good luck and thanks for using our Step A Bull beads .

Check out Tom Sass pictures on DrywallArt.com he has some cool ways to finish the top of an arched opening with our Rigid Arch Bead and then he transition caps and Step A Bull on the verticals.

Joe


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

These customers were very pleased with the Step-A-Bull installed in bathroom remodel. Bathroom looks amazing and the Trimtex just added that additional touch.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Another pic


----------

